# Tétouan - Morocco



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tétouan (from the Berber language meaning eyes / Arabic: تطوان / Spanish: Tetuán), also spelled Tetuan, sometimes Tettawen or Tettawin, is a city in northern Morocco. It is the only open port of Morocco on the Mediterranean Sea, a few miles south of the Strait of Gibraltar, and about 40 mi (60 km) E.S.E. of Tangier. In 2004 the city had 320,539 inhabitants (census figure). Tetouan's civil airport Sania Ramel Airport is located 6km in the East.

Arabic is the official language but it is not used for everyday dialogue. Moroccan Darija-Arabic is predominant while a minority uses Tarifit language (a Northern Berber language) in their daily life. The use of Spanish and French is still widespread especially by the businesspeople and intellectual elites. Its main religion is Islam but there are minorities of Christians.










Source: Google.fr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Tetouan, the white dove :yes:










www.moroccoforever.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Flickr.com by Pedro Lozano


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Tetouan @CasaMor kay: thanks


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

tnx casamor great photos


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

You're welcome guys!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

very nice , im going this summer to tetouan inch'allah


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

looks gorgeous and warm


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: flickr.com


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: flickr.com


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us

[/IMG]


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

source flickr.com


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

flickr.com


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

flickr.com



















source : www.prestigepropertiesoverseas.com



























flickr.com













































imageshack.us


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

tnx guys great updates


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

tetouanweb.org


















flickr.com
























overseasphotogallery.com

























































































country side









bareka.com


----------



## Anna.sy (Apr 18, 2009)

One woman wears funny..
The cars are all yellow, and houses all white..how its possible?


----------



## Anna.sy (Apr 18, 2009)

why every other is so much nicer than China..oh...


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Anna.sy said:


> One woman wears funny..
> The cars are all yellow, and houses all white..how its possible?


those yellow cars are taxis 
and yes most of all the houses are withe , its just like that


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

imageshack.us









tetouan city (the white dove) :cheers:



































































































and of course MC donalds is everywhere


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://lh6.ggpht.com









flickr.com









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com









http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net









imageshack.us









theatre de Tetouan ( source : www.savecinemasinmarocco.com )


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

casafree.com


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

avmaroc.com


----------



## Morockan'roll (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice beaches...


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice updates!!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

stunning streets, beautiful location


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

imageshack.us









flickr.com









































overseasphotogallery.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

nice uptades !


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

By Takfarinas2009 (bigger Tetouan region)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Tetouan @Muttie


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Can i ask for more photos? Please


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

gr8 !!


----------

